# Another One With My Name On It...



## Black_Boogers (Jun 4, 2006)

Well . . . I've been known to collect bottles with my last name on them, such as:







  and,









*Here's a new one I've added to the collection:*






  The $%^# thing is worth at least 10 times more than all the others put together!! []

  Jeez, it's just a few ounces of amber glass. [8|]

  I just thought I'd share and wonder to myself . . . "Why do we do this, anyway??!!??" [8D]

  (I must be an addict) [:-]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't see any with Boogers on them.ROR It had to be said.[]

 A very sweet group of bottles.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jun 9, 2006)

I figured that you already had one, they're pretty common in my area, but I thought I would offer just in case. It is a THOMPSON, WILSON, & CO. DISTILLERS PADUCAH, KY. half -pint. Just say the word and she's yours. Seen any bottles that say Figgins on them? They are a little hard to come by. I also like Caruthersville Missouri bottles if you hear of any. Just let me know if you want that half-pint. Talk to ya later.


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice addition, Rick! I've always liked those F.A. Thompson coffins. Pretty hard to come by, especially in nice shape. They are a little steep in price, but that never stops me as long as I have the $$$. I love it when people look at me like I'm certifiably insane when I tell them what a bottle is worth [] Paying $500 or $1000 for something that someone threw away 100 years ago is perfectly normal behavior...Being a bottle addict is fun! Jim


----------



## bttlmark (Jun 18, 2006)

Very Nice Indeed !


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 10, 2006)

hey im new to the forum i like bottles nuff said


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 10, 2006)

i just made $500 today on one of my bottles i only paid $8 for im really excited


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 23, 2006)

im mad the guy came back and got his money back and told me some lie about how it wasnt even a real bottle like im some idiot just because im 17 i know it wasnt worth anything close to what he paid for it but he offered to pay that much and i didnt misadvertise at all and in fact i even told him i only paid $8 for it i wont be doing business with this guy again i dont like liars and i dont like being trampled on just because im small and young


----------



## capsoda (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Spencer, There are alot dopes out there just like that guy. They see a bottle and think it is worth a pile of bucks and when they find out that they are stupid they want to blame you.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah i know he tried to tell me i told him it was a coca cola hutch bottle in which case if it was he was trying to rip me off im not stupid a coca cola hutch is worth over $1000 i saw a cracked one sell for over $700 i thought about not giving his money back but i did anyway i just wanted to be done with it


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice, I can never find a "Kloss". There was a book on plants and stuff, Advent audio stuff (Henry Kloss) and a jazz sax player that's even Eric... but no bottles.[] Is that a sad smiley? I can't tell.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah it is crying


----------

